# Want to be TT owner



## adam-24045

Hi,

I ve decided to buy a TT after always loving the design but I realize I know nothing about the car. I'am going to buy an auto version but would like to know what is considered the better more reliable car the 1.8 or 3.2?

Also I notice the stereo headset looks very fixed, Is it possible to buy any headset and put it in instead? Also I've seen pictures of some TTs with an illuminated strip around the gear stick well, was this an optional extra or something else? If so where do you get this done?

Thanks for any help.

Adam


----------



## Hark

[email protected] said:


> Hi,
> 
> I ve decided to buy a TT after always loving the design but I realize I know nothing about the car. I'am going to buy an auto version but would like to know what is considered the better more reliable car the 1.8 or 3.2?
> 
> Also I notice the stereo headset looks very fixed, Is it possible to buy any headset and put it in instead? Also I've seen pictures of some TTs with an illuminated strip around the gear stick well, was this an optional extra or something else? If so where do you get this done?
> 
> Thanks for any help.
> 
> Adam


Only 3.2 is the only autobox I believe. Some people have had problems with it so get a decent warranty that covers it and you'll be fine.

Headset can be changed. Some cars have BOSE which is worth looking for.

The strip around the gear stick is called the osir gear surround. Its a mod available from the TTshop, not an optional extra I believe. Cool mod though and easyish to fit.

Matt


----------



## adam-24045

Hi Matt,

Thanks for the swift response. So they don't do an auto gearbox with the 1.8 then? Are there different of the 3.2 I should look at for or are they all the same?

Thanks.


----------



## Hark

Not sure I follow you, do you mean different spec 3.2?


----------



## adam-24045

Oops sorry, yeh I mean different BHP of the 3.2lite and different specs.

Thanks.


----------



## T3RBO

Welcome to the forum 

Yes only the 3.2 (V6) has the dsg box. Most people with the a 1.8 copy some of the styling ie front bumper, rear valance, spoiler so really depends on what you want, a turbo car or non aspirated


----------



## adam-24045

I hear the DSG is a problematic gearbox is it really worth getting the more powerful of the two?

Any other crucial things I should look out for when considering my purchase?

Thanks!


----------



## adam-24045

One other thing: As experienced TT owners do you consider TTs high maintenance?


----------



## Hark

Think it really depends on the car you get. Mine has been very good tbh, others have had problems but think no worse than any other car. Alot more reliable than the french cars I had before, but still not quite as good as the toyota I have.

If you get the 1.8 remapped its as powerful if not more than the 3.2 :lol: That should put the cat amongst the pigeons :roll:


----------



## adam-24045

What does remapped mean? Also regarding the stereo headset, is just a case of popping down to Halfords and having them installing a new headset or is more complicated than that?


----------



## Hark

Wouldn't go to halfords mysself but yes bar a few extra connectors if you have bose its that simple.

Remapped, google it I guess.

From a newb like me its basically fine tuning the car to give better performance (bhp and torque) and possibly also mpg depending how you drive it. Lots of reputable companies and garages on here that do it and lots of crap ones on ebay.

The transformation is huge, big smile factor. Having said that I would buy the TT, enjoy it first and then think about remap later down the line.


----------



## Wallsendmag

There is a 150 auto as well but its not the DSG


----------



## adam-24045

Thanks for all the info. I am off to my local (Wimbledon) Audi dealership tomorrow to see if they can source me what I am looking for.

Thanks again.

Adam


----------



## p1tse

the illuminated ring around gear shift, is osir orbit ring. 
i have it on mine, and is class.

high maintenance. 
not really as long as it's a good one.
i've had to replace cv joint and drop links
upgraded anti roll bars as oem are weak, and same as the diverter valve, but these upgrades makes the 1.8T alot better.
servicing etc. at independent is reasonable, i.e. audi variabl servicing about £150+vat (in bristol)

mines a remapped 1.8T 225, and at around £300, brings it to higher bhp than the 3.2v6 and mpg is better too. 
i average round town at 28mpg and motorway at 35mpg+

auto version only leaves you with the 3.2v6 option or the lower rated one (not sure on these, but are true autos and not dsg)


----------



## adam-24045

Thanks for all the info guys I do appreciate it.

After having seen and test driven a few TTs, I've decided to get a 3.2 dsg auto and I am wondering if there's anything else I should look out for in this particular model? Is the auto gear box prone to any problems I should be aware of?

Cheers, Adam


----------



## T3RBO

Excellent choice :wink:

A few members have reported the dsg going wrong and the fix is expensive, but imo any auto box in a modern car is going to be costly to repair so probably advisable to get yourself a decent warranty once purchased. Looking forward to the pics mate


----------

